# Does HCG need to be kept refrigerated?



## vette1derek (Oct 14, 2005)

If so, is it only after it has been mixed or while it is still in the amps,or both.How long is HCG good for after it has been mixed?


----------



## 19-chief (Oct 17, 2005)

yes, after you mix it. it will last for about 60 days.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 18, 2005)

And unmixed in the amps?  how long?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 18, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> And unmixed in the amps? how long?


 If they're unmixed, you have an amp of powder , and a separate amp with 1 ml of bacteriostatic water, so as long as they're sealed, shelf life shouldn't be a problem. Once they're mixed its another story like 19-chief stated.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 18, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> If they're unmixed, you have an amp of powder , and a separate amp with 1 ml of bacteriostatic water, so as long as they're sealed, shelf life shouldn't be a problem. Once they're mixed its another story like 19-chief stated.



I do believe that unmixed, the vials (atleast the powder) should be refridgerated. I will double check tomorrow and I will check expirations on both mixed and unmixed.


----------



## melissalia (Apr 13, 2010)

*Is my hcg still usable and effective?*

I started hcg a while ago but as a college volleyball player I didnt really have any energy so I just stopped. The season is over and I still have my remaining hcg drops. I started March 6 until maybe about March 21st. Can I start up again? I think I have atleast one cycle dosage left. It wasn't refridgerated for about 3 days it was in my car. Is it still good? What should I do? I want to start up soon. Please can you help me?


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 13, 2010)

vette1derek said:


> If so, is it only after it has been mixed or while it is still in the amps,or both.How long is HCG good for after it has been mixed?




Just leave it unmixed and keep in fridge.
I know some as-holes Greeks pharmaceutics are keeping it in room temp.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 14, 2010)

Read the Pregnyl box.  It says to keep it stored between 2-15 degrees C.  When I pick up my HCG, it comes chilled out of a fridge, than placed in a bag with two disposable ice packs.  The same in Greece, Srbijadotokija.

/V


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 14, 2010)

melissalia said:
			
		

> I started hcg a while ago but as a college volleyball player I didnt really have any energy so I just stopped. The season is over and I still have my remaining hcg drops. I started March 6 until maybe about March 21st. Can I start up again? I think I have atleast one cycle dosage left. It wasn't refridgerated for about 3 days it was in my car. Is it still good? What should I do? I want to start up soon. Please can you help me?



Why do you use HCG?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Why do you use HCG?


 Good question^^^


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 14, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Why do you use HCG?


 

Sounds like the "HCG Diet"


----------



## melissalia (Apr 14, 2010)

I feel like if I lost weight it would increase my verticle and my performance would be greater. I feel like I have been bulky all my life from lifting weights. I want to SLIM AND TONE. Do you have any answers?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

melissalia said:


> I feel like if I lost weight it would increase my verticle and my performance would be greater. I feel like I have been bulky all my life from lifting weights. I want to SLIM AND TONE. Do you have any answers?


 Post you diet and workout routine in the Diet or Training forums and youll get better answers to your question.  If your asking for a magic pill there aint one


----------



## melissalia (Apr 14, 2010)

My question is if my HCG is going to be just as effective now as it was before since it was in my car for 3 days and not in the fridge? Thats all.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

melissalia said:
			
		

> My question is if my HCG is going to be just as effective now as it was before since it was in my car for 3 days and not in the fridge? Thats all.



If it was left in the car for days.... I don't think so. Needs to be in the fridge. Vic or heavy would know for sure though.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

Im just confused a bit cause I dont know why a woman is using HCG Im sure there is a valid reason(maybe) I just dont know what it is


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 15, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> If it was left in the car for days.... I don't think so. Needs to be in the fridge. Vic or heavy would know for sure though.



Should be ok, worst that could have happened is that the potency degraded a bit.  Still use it, but keep it in the fridge.


/V


----------



## melissalia (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 15, 2010)

melissalia said:


> I feel like if I lost weight it would increase my verticle and my performance would be greater. I feel like I have been bulky all my life from lifting weights. I want to SLIM AND TONE. Do you have any answers?


HCG does not promote weight loss at all. It is a scam that has been disproven in many multiple clinical human trials. Don't waste your money on the HCG "diet"


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> Im just confused a bit cause I dont know why a woman is using HCG Im sure there is a valid reason(maybe) I just dont know what it is



The reason is the hCG diet... Not really a valid one though


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

heavyiron said:
			
		

> HCG does not promote weight loss at all. It is a scam that has been disproven in many multiple clinical human trials. Don't waste your money on the HCG "diet"



How about this... Calculate your maintenance caloric needs and eat 500 less per day? Tried and true...


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> The reason is the hCG diet... Not really a valid one though


 Yeah I just didnt think anyone was still buying in to that shit


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 15, 2010)

quick what does hcg stand for


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

The Situation said:


> quick what does hcg stand for


 Human Chorionic Gonadotropin
but you already knew that wise guy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 15, 2010)

does it work good?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

The Situation said:


> does it work good?


 Does what its spose to


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 15, 2010)

cool


----------



## Dusters (Apr 22, 2010)

I always thought it had to be kept cool after reconstitution.  All the hcg I've ever gotten had inserts in another language.  I've had some (powder in amp) in a drawer at room temp for several months.  Is it worthless now??


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dusters said:


> I always thought it had to be kept cool after reconstitution.  All the hcg I've ever gotten had inserts in another language.  I've had some (powder in amp) in a drawer at room temp for several months.  Is it worthless now??



No, like I said above...the potency won't be as strong.  Toss it in the fridge though.


/V


----------

